# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Winchester® Manual Chain Saw

## welderguy

is there anyone here that have tried this brand of pocket saw,  If SMKW ever gets them back in stock I want to get one , and was wonder on there performance for a cheap pocket chain saw.

http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce...0&SKU=WR41126W

----------


## Rick

I have not tried that particular brand but I do have a saw like that used for trimming limbs high up in a tree. It has long ropes on each end. It works. It's a lot of work but it does do the job. I've not tried it up close and personal but I would think it would work better since you would have more control over it. 

This is the type that I have...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

Anybody ever try a homemade buck saw. Packs up nice and makes short work of fire wood.

----------


## Batch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8M6T...eature=related

----------


## oldsoldier

I have to agree with sjj here. IMHO don't waste your $$ MOST winchester brand gear outside of their firearms is cheap junk. Although I have never used this particular product, previous experience with other products as I said is less than adequate. I reccomend spend the extra money and get yourself a pocket chain saw. I have a couple of them and I have only one complaint about them. I ain't figured out how to put a engine on 'em yet. LOL. Seriously they do take a little getting use to how to get the best results from them. But once you do they work great.

----------


## hunter63

Just because it says "Winchester", means nothing.
I can get you a Rolex watch for $20 bucks............

They may have gotten paid to use their name, but I'm guessing that it's a Made in China, and would take too long to sue them if the Chinese don't already own Winchester?
IMO these are junk, and just useless weight to be carried.

I have used many types of saws, my favorite being the "Wyoming Saw" with three different blades, wood meat, and bone. Have to look and see who made it, but wasn't $5bucks.
The packable bow saw blade is next, make your own frame/handle in the bush.

Of course lets not for get the always carry SAK w/ very good saw that does a lots of things. (these aren't $5 bucks either)

----------


## mcgyver

I would have to give another thumbs up for saving for a pocket chainsaw.
I've used mine quite a bit, and it's versatile and durable. 
Just keep it oiled.

----------


## welderguy

I have a gerber gator saw III that I use a lot, I was just curious if anyone has tried the winchester brand pocket saw.

----------


## Icemancometh

> I have a gerber gator saw III that I use a lot, I was just curious if anyone has tried the winchester brand pocket saw.


I have that saw, got it as a gift.  I have never used it.  I will take it out today and try it.  Back in a sec.....

----------


## Icemancometh

I braved the 8" of snow here in Kentucky to test my Winchester chain saw.  The saw initially cuts great but quickly binds at about the midpoint of the branch.  I tried it on several different types  and diameters of wood.  On each type and thickness the saw would bind and become stuck.  I tried it on downed, as well as overhead branches.  All outcomes were the same.  I glad I recieved it as a gift and didn't purchase it myself.  Compared to a folding Gerber or Fiskars this saw is virtually useless.  Comparing this to the pics posted by Rick there is no comparison.  Ricks appears as a true chain saw blade, while the Winchester is simply flat teeth shaped pieces of metal that are riveted together.

----------


## welderguy

Thank you for that review Iceman, I will just stick with the saw I have and not waste my money on the winchester saw.

----------


## Rick

I'll bet your neighbor is going to be ticked about you cutting down all his trees.

----------


## Icemancometh

I didn't have to cut any trees to make that happen. :Innocent:

----------


## rossjonnes

Who can pick out for me the best product from the list provided in this site?
WHO CAN PICK OUT FOR ME THE SPAMMER?

----------


## pete lynch

The one that slices SPAM is cool.

----------


## Rick

Let's see, you're from Bangledesh and your first post is a link to some web site. I think Pete is right, nothing spammy about that.

----------


## nell67

RIck, that looks dangerous as hell. The size of the limb being cut is got to land somewhere, and the person using that devise appears to need to be  standing pretty close to where that limb will land

----------


## Rick

What? No adventure? Sheesh. Timber!!!!!

----------

